# Would like help debugging an FTP problem



## pokeefe0001 (Oct 24, 2013)

First, getting initial questions out of the way:


Is this a *wired or wireless* connection issue? Both.
*Who is your Internet Service Provider (ISP)? *Comcast/XFinity, but irrelevant. This is a problem on my LAN.
*What type of Broadband connection are you using?*Cable, but irrelevant. This is a problem on my LAN.
*What is the exact Make and Model of your Modem, Router or Modem/Router Combo* Asus RT-AC87U router. (Cable modem is irrelevant.)
*What version of windows/OSX are you running *Windows 10 Version 1607 build 14393.321 (on 2 PCs and 1 laptop)
*What is the Name of the Anti-Virus, Security or Firewall Software* Kaspersky Internet Security 2016
I am trying to get my backup software (Acronis True Image 2017) to take backups to a Western Digital MyCloud (gen 2) FTP server. Acronis will successfully take backups to a Western Digital MyBookLive FTP server. Other FTP clients that I've tried (Windows File Explorer, WinSCP, FileZilla, and another that I've forgotten) have no trouble with the MyCloud server. Someone on the Acronis forum says ATI 2016 works fine with the MyCloud gen 1 FTP server, but that is different hardware and firmware than gen 2. 

I've taken packet traces - both Wireshark and Windows' internal packet trace utility - of both the successful and failed connections. I see that Acronis actually sets up an FTP control connection with the server and seems to communicate fine but eventually stops. It never asks to start a data connection. Neither product's support staff has been helpful so far.

I worked with a Western Digital technician who did succeed in getting it to work, but he couldn't tell me what he did, and it worked to only two transmissions.

So finally, some questions:
Is there anyone on this forum with these products that is successfully doing this FTP or that could run a test?

Does anybody know of a public FTP site using the Pure-FTPd server that I could test against? It would be good it id and password were required, but even an anonymous connection would be a good first step.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

See if this helps: How to configure FTP access on a My Cloud device | WD Support


----------



## pokeefe0001 (Oct 24, 2013)

I have set up the FTP server in the WD MyCloud with no problem and have no trouble communicating with it from server clients - just not from the client living in Acronis True Image.

The doc you referred to has some very questionable steps without explanation. For instance, the port sharing. If I actually have to set up port sharing and expose this FTP server to the internet I will not use the server. I need access to the FTP server only from 3 devices on my LAN. (But since access to the server from WinSCP, FileZilla, and Windows File Explorer works fine without the port sharing, I assume port sharing is not needed.)

Actually, the WD technician walked through those steps. They did no good. 

What I would really like to do is try with another WD MyCloud served (running the gen 2 firmware) and see if this is a problem with just my device or with all of them.


----------



## pokeefe0001 (Oct 24, 2013)

I've given up trying to debug this except as an academic exercise. I've purchased a 2nd MyBookLive whose FTP server works fine with my backup software. I will eventually find something to do with the MyCloud NAS.


----------

